# string elemente überprüfen...



## GernotH (19. November 2007)

hey...

da ich blutiger anfänger bin finde ich für dieses leichte bsp keine lösung. bitte um hilfe!

wie kann man die elemente im string überprüfen....

z.B. sting s1 = "aaaaa"
       sting s2 = "aaaab"

ich soll überprüfen dass im sting nur a enthalten sind...  - s1 = ture, s2 = false

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

vielen danke


----------



## Gainwar (20. November 2007)

Hi GernotH,

hier mal eine ganz einfache Lösung mit einer Regexpression.


```
/**
 * @author Manuel Freiholz / www.gainwar.de
 */
package test4;

public class StringCheck
{
	public static void main( String[] args )
	{
		// Der zu ueberpruefende String.
		String myString = "aaaaAa";
		
		// Ueberpruefe anhand einer Regexpression.
		// Sollte auch ein großes 'A' erlaubt sein,
		// kann die RegEx auch so aussehen: [aA]*
		if( myString.matches( "[a]*" ) )
		{
			System.out.println( "Der String ist gueltig." );
		}
		else
		{
			System.out.println( "Ungueltiger String: " + myString );
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Manuel


----------



## matdacat (20. November 2007)

Bzw. ohne die Verwendung von regulären Ausdrücken: in einer Schleife sämtliche Buchstaben durchlaufen (String.charAt()), false zurückgeben, sobald ein Buchstabe ungleich a ist, ansonsten am Ende true zurücklieferen.


----------



## GernotH (20. November 2007)

vielen dank für den tip... bzw für die löungs... 

hab es eh mal mit mit .matches( "[a]" ) versucht jedoch habe ich an das * nicht gedacht... 

lg


----------

